# Did you ever have a collection you wish you still had? For me..my post cards



## Marie5656 (Sep 17, 2019)

*When I was in my 20's, I got into collecting postcards.  A bit of a purist, I preferred new ones..wit no writing on them.  My parents traveled often, and would always bring me home a handful.  As did my brother and sister in law.  I collected some on my own as well, or got some from friends.  I probably had about 250 or so, from all over the country, and Europe.
When my dad was selling the family house, I still had them there. He asked if I wanted them, I said no as I had pretty much lost interest.  I wish now I had kept them, even if stopped collecting.  Now that I travel a bit more, and thanks to internet friends from all over the world, I would sure be able to have quite the collection.  And now I would have the time to sort and organize them.
Anything you wish you still had??*


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm not really a collector.  But, as a teen I did collect postage stamps.  Many years later my wife took up stamp collecting and borrowed from my old album.  Eventually, she lost interest and sold the whole batch.  Now, I wish I still had it.  I spent many hours going through samples from stamp companies and selecting the ones I thought were neat.  Now, those stamps would be really old.

Don


----------



## Don M. (Sep 17, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Anything you wish you still had??*



Yup....my old 1965 Buick Riviera GS.  I bought it used in 1968, and only paid about $2500 for it....drove it for 2 or 3 years, then traded it off on a new car.  Now, one of these in pristine condition can bring the better part of $50K.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes, I wish I had kept my Barbie collection it was extensive but I gave it away to a kiddo in our neighborhood in one of my generous moods.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2019)

I had a small collection of homemaker magazines from 1900 up to the 20's. I've poured over them many times, but then got rid of them also a large amount of books.... and vinyl.

Also nice seashell collection, got bored with them. 

I had to downsize and I don't miss them.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 17, 2019)

I had a HUGE collection of Pfaltzgraff dishes in the Folk Art pattern, collected in the '80s and '90s while it was still "Made in the USA."   (When they moved manufacturing of "America's Potter" to China I dumped them like yesterday's news.)  When my son moved out into his first apartment, I gave them to him and started collecting another pattern.   Many times I have wished I still had those dishes; I should have bought him a box of Corelle from Walmart.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 17, 2019)

I wasn't a collector in my younger years but every Christmas my Mom would give me a diary with a little gold key. Sometimes I would forget to write in it,other times I'd pour my heart out. I guess I threw them out when I got older but what fun it would be to read these now.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2019)

*Did you ever have a collection you wish you still had?*

Our Mother Earth News collection
From the first edition


Quite the stacks


----------



## Pecos (Sep 17, 2019)

I was never a collector of anything, but at 76, I still find myself with too many watches, too many pocketknives, too many books, too many tools, too many fishing poles, too many winter coats, and too many suits and sports coats from my working career. I am working diligently toward figuring out who to send them to. I also have a couple of lever action rifles to sell. Downsizing is not easy for me. We make trips to the Salvation Army almost every week.
My wife has successfully trimmed down her doll collection (to the delight of a neighborhood girl), and seems to have little difficulty getting rid of clothes. She has told me several times that she could easily dump nearly everything and buy all new furniture when we move to an apartment in Washington State. I am not so sure that there isn't some real merit to her view. We have known couples who did this, … but my recliner is just now getting properly broken in. Personally, I think my wife will have some difficulty getting rid of her good dishes and cookware.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2019)

Pecos said:


> I also have a couple of lever action rifles to sell



Do tell
A pre sixties Winchester 30/30 perhaps?



Pecos said:


> … but my recliner is just now getting properly broken in


Oh, I so know that one

Wife keeps threatening
I keep in it

it goes, we both go


----------



## Pecos (Sep 17, 2019)

Gary O
Well I already sent my Grandfather's model 1894  Winchester 30-30 to my Grandson. It was made in 1895. What I need to sell or send to my son or Grandson is a 1992 Browning Centenial issue of the Winchester model 1892 which handles shorter rounds than the 1894. The 1892 is the classic Western, unless one considers the somewhat fragile 1873.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Well I already sent my Grandfather's model 1894 Winchester 30-30 to my Grandson


Octagonal barrel I suppose 
You, sir, are a* great *granddad


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)

*For years I collected old calendars and still do, but not as avidly as I once did. About 15 years ago I needed to store many of my belongings in a friend's basement and wound up losing the majority of my collection to flooding. My friend tried to salvage as many calendars as she could, but most of them were paper and didn't survive. I still miss them. *


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

@Marie5656 , I've been collecting postcards since y 20's too.. but I stopped about 10 years ago..  simply because no-one sends postcards any more. I've still got 2 large journals full. They're never going to be worth any monetary value, because they're just regular postcards from all over the world... but I would hate to part with them. I wish tho' I'd started collecting Victorian and Edwardian postcards instead!!

if you want to star collecting again..I'd be happy to send you a bunch of postcards from England.. and my second home in Spain


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I wasn't a collector in my younger years but every Christmas my Mom would give me a diary with a little gold key. Sometimes I would forget to write in it,other times I'd pour my heart out. I guess I threw them out when I got older but what fun it would be to read these now.


  I understand that. I'm an avid Diary keeper, still in longhand, not on the computer,  and I can't tell you how many diaries I have now, and yes it's fascinating sometimes to read back, and realise how much I'd forgotten..


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 18, 2019)

@hollydolly Thanks for the offer. You are right, no money value but a nice collection. I will keep your offer in mind


----------



## Pecos (Sep 18, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Octagonal barrel I suppose
> You, sir, are a* great *granddad



Oh yes, and all the battle scars of a guy who worked as a lumberjack in northern Idaho during the 1910's through the 1930's. During the depression, the family was very dependent on his ability to harvest deer for something to eat as well as having a large garden.
When he lost an arm in a logging accident, he modified his rifle with a special peep sight and kept right on hunting. The stock showed repairs from having been cracked and the barrel was beaten up pretty good. But it was still accurate.
When I was in my 30's, I came up with the bright idea that the gun should be reblued. The gunsmith almost went ballistic and gave me a clear understanding of gun "character" and what it means to the value of an old gun. Suitably admonished, I dropped that idea like a hot rock.
When I was a kid in the 1940's, I never paid any attention to how he managed to do things with one arm: like drive a car, shoot a rifle, clean a deer or tie his shoes. Now I find it quite remarkable.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Oh yes, and all the battle scars of a guy who worked as a lumberjack


Amazing, gun and guy
Very glad you kept it in the family


----------



## 911 (Sep 18, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I understand that. I'm an avid Diary keeper, still in longhand, not on the computer,  and I can't tell you how many diaries I have now, and yes it's fascinating sometimes to read back, and realise how much I'd forgotten..



I like keeping a journal as do a lot of men, especially making journal entries about our job. As a State Trooper, there were always a lot of entries to make. Occasionally, I like to reflect back on those days when I was younger, but not as a rookie. I worked mostly third shift, so I had some slow nights, which I was also thankful for.


----------



## norman (Sep 18, 2019)

My baseball card collection...  The baseball cards were in bubble gum packs and I had at least two Mickey Mantle Cards at one time.  We carried them in our pockets to school with a rubber bands around them and traded them all the time.  The Yankees were my favorite team and I had most of the players, maybe all of them,  don't remember that was at least 70 years ago..ugg  As I lost interest we pinned them on the cloths line with a wooden cloths pin and shot them as targets then threw them away.  My next collection hobby was pocket knives, now I just collect dust.   lol     p.s.  I read that a Mickey Mantle rookie card today is worth over $50,000.00 today. lol


----------



## Victor (Oct 8, 2019)

You can try to buy your missing stuff on Ebay.
I did that. First thing I ever bought were Davy Crockett cards
that I display.


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2019)

I'd like to have my marbles back.  I lost them somewhere along the way.


----------



## gennie (Oct 8, 2019)

Wish I still had:  complete set of Foxfire books, and my vinyl records.


----------



## peppermint (Oct 14, 2019)

I have a great collection of pictures....I mostly love the one I'll show....My Dad..  My Hero....Passed away at 87 years old...
He looks so like my brother....My brother is younger then me....I discovered this picture in a large box of papers....
Love You Dad, Always....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 18, 2019)

In the 60's and 70's had a collection of LP's I played on a stereo record player
I never thought  the LP would make a 'comeback' like it has past couple of yrs
I guess 'what's old is new again'


----------

